# Name a current NBA player destined for overseas play



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Who's likely to find his next paycheck outside the US? 

No saying Stephon Marbury - he's already said all that he needed to about it.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I find this to be a tough one...

I'll go with Ronald Dupree, but I bet there is a better choice.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I wish I could say Jerome James with a straight face...


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

jamal tinsley needs too. LOSER.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jason Collins


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ if ONLY


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

At this rate - Vince Carter :biggrin: 

Yes I may be a little bias in my hate but meh. 

On a serious note I always thought the Raptors very own Juan Dixon would be perfect overseas. 

Also the ex Raptors Fred Jones could see the door hit his vagina on the way out...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if Viktor Khryapa returns to Europe after his contract expires. He's a good player who has been valuable on the court whenever he's seen time, but he's always stuck behind some good players. I imagine him to be in the Planinic / Spanoulis / Jasikevicius mold of "Get me out of here!" Someone who has proved he can play in the NBA, but isn't having the experience he'd like to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It's a pity about Khryapa not getting time here. I've always liked what he showed in limited minutes.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Real early in his career, but at this rate, Patrick O'Bryant.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Squish Puker


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

One element worth introducing to this conversation is that Europe isn't just some minor league for the NBA, where the next batch of guys who don't quite make it go to rot. It's a high-level game, and a different game. Some very talented people here would likely do poorly there, and some guys who are stars there would do worse here than some of their scrubs. 

(Seeing Smush Parker's name sort of referenced made me think about how poorly he'd do there, clueless as he is about how to make his remarkable athleticism useful on a basketball court with nine guys around him.)


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

luther said:


> One element worth introducing to this conversation is that Europe isn't just some minor league for the NBA, where the next batch of guys who don't quite make it go to rot. It's a high-level game, and a different game. Some very talented people here would likely do poorly there, and some guys who are stars there would do worse here than some of their scrubs.
> 
> (Seeing Smush Parker's name sort of referenced made me think about how poorly he'd do there, clueless as he is about how to make his remarkable athleticism useful on a basketball court with nine guys around him.)


Absolutely right - which is why I broadened it to overseas, rather than simply Europe. For every Anthony Carter, there are many more who go on to play in places like Turkey or Iran - which could be described as fairly minor. Ahem, Smush, ahem.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I think Smush's ideal home is USBL.

Turkey has a few pretty good teams. There are far worse leagues.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ I only know of one good Turkish team. What other ones are there?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Without question, Efes Pilsen is the class of the league. But Galatasaray and Fenerbahce have fielded some nice clubs over the years.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Would I know of anyone from either of those other two teams, as an American fan of international play?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Right now, Galatasaray includes Americans Dee Brown (Illinois), Robert Hite (Miami) and Chris Owens (Tulane and Texas), as well as Turkish national teamers Fatih Solak, Huseyin Besok and young star Cenk Akyol. They play in the ULEB Cup, which is the little brother to Euroleague (think NIT and NCAA, only playing all at once, as well as in their domestic leagues).

Fenerbahce includes Americans James White (Cincinnati, Spurs) and Will Solomon (Clemson), as well as Turkish legends Ibrahim Kutluay and Mirsad Turckan, young Serbian center Semih Erden, Turkish center Oguz Savaz and guard Hakan Demirel.

When you get into former players, there are of course a lot more.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

smush would fit right in with the usbl, discontinued operations


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Heheheh. Smush wouldn't do well overseas at all...


----------

